# Bushmaster AR-15 – XM15 M4 – 5.56/.223 – 16″ – MOE CARBINE – BLACK



## copple2 (Jan 23, 2008)

Bushmaster AR-15 – XM15 M4 – 5.56/.223 – 16″ – MOE CARBINE – BLACK

$799

This AR is brand new, never been fired! Comes with all Magpul accessories (stock, site, grip, mag, sling, forward handle, etc). It’s in it’s original box with all documents and instructions. Accepts both 5.56 and .223 ammo. Sells for $1099 at Cabela’s right now…on sale.

Local Utah pick-up only...will not ship. Come check it out for yourself!

Call or text 801-602-2418


----------



## copple2 (Jan 23, 2008)

Sold!


----------

